# Root access



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

So is anyone currently working on getting this phone rooted?
if so i would love to help out in anyway i have a fair knowledge of linux based systems, not android specifically but would love to learn more. If there is anyway i can help speed this process along via testing or trying things on my device please let me know


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

The phone just hit local verizon stores today. The general population isn't going to be picking them up until they can feel it and preview it's performance. Give it a month or two, we'll have root.

Sent from Droid 3 using RootzWiki app.


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

yea i dont wanna wait that long lol i am enjoying the new version of blur but the potential speed this device would have running aosp rom makes my mouth water


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> yea i dont wanna wait that long lol i am enjoying the new version of blur but the potential speed this device would have running aosp rom makes my mouth water


Rooting and flashable ROMs are two different things:

Root means you can access SU which makes you all powerful on the phone (delete stuff in system run certain apps etc etc)

Flashing ROMs normally requires an unlocked bootloader but this devices bootloader is signed just like all Moto phones after the D1 unless we can use the 2nd init exploit which as I've heard something with gingerbread kernels breaks this feature somehow. So ROMs like AOSP might be a ways off. (It took like a year or so for the DX and D2 for them to figure this out or until the person started working on 2nd init/discovered it or whatever)


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes I know the differance between root and roms. I ran serveral different roms on my dx. Root is the first step in getting to flashable roms. And you do not need a unlocked bootloader to get aosp like roms. They my not be truely compiled from source like cm is but they perform just as well. Look at liberty, and apex for the dx. They are greats roms with performance miles above the stock builds for the dx. I even got better battery life on apex and liberty than I did on cm4dx.

The developers in this community can do great things even if the bootloader is locked. I just want to do whatever I can to help get root going since that is kinda the first step. You can't install a bootstrapper with out root and you can't intall a rom on a locked bootloader without a bootstrapper


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

My guess is ~2 months. Sucks but I'm no dev so I'm at the mercy of the community. 

EDIT: The only dev I know of with the phone so far is Woodyman. Has anyone else found any information on someone trying to root this?

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

That sucks...


----------



## dtdlurch (Jun 15, 2011)

I know this is asked a lot, but is there anything us little folk can do to aid in the process? I'm very much experienced in the art of flashing, SBF'ing, and other skills obtained via upkeep of my Droid X and previous OG Droid. I know that's nothing special, but I'm also familiar with Java, XML, and some of the Android SDK. A little experience with Linux, but I'm certainly not an advanced user or even intermediate.

I am worthless, right?

It's ok. Just say it! I can take it! ;-)


----------

